# Major Fish Tank Disaster at Texas State Aquarium



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, I am complete dumbfounded by the thought this actually happened to a public aquarium. Not that is is impossible, it is just supposed to be as less likely to occur. Devastating for the staff I'm sure and we can all relate to their loss.

http://www.kiiitv.com/story/28810355/major-fish-tank-disaster-at-texas-state-aquarium#


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Several years ago, I was at a large Aquarium in California while attending an American Cichlid Association annual meeting. Speaking to a curator who told me about them losing an entire Amazon aquarium exhibit. The tank was about 35,000 gallons/131,000 litres. All the fish died over a 3 day period.

When they tore down the exhibit they believed a large Phractocephalus hemioliopterus had died and wedged itself into a large piece of driftwood out of viewers sight line. The decaying body was large enough to kill every fish in the tank.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Yikes that makes sense as it isn't like the swim around and look for things like that.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*wow*

http://reefbuilders.com/2015/04/22/mislabeled-container-caused-texas-state-aquarium-catastrophe/


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep not surprised and I bet they will change their supplier if possible and implement a validation check if possible.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I did some work for a major drug manufacturer and the most secure room in the plant was the Label Room. Only a couple people had access to that room.
(I had to do some work in there and they left me unattended )


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Security through obscurity


----------

